# AaE Response to Member concerns and questions



## AaE_Asp (May 6, 2011)

[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]Hi to all at Aussie Pythons & Snakes 

Firstly I would like to thank you for letting AaE know about all the issues that you have been experiencing and for inviting AaE on to the forum. 

I have read the various discussions and there is certainly a lot of confusion about what is or isn’t required when lodging snakes and reptiles with Australia air Express. 

Given the over 100 posts on topics related to AaE, I will not be able to address ever issue in one post, so I thought that I would make a start on the concerns that seemed to feature most regularly in the discussion threads and will then try and work through other issues in later posts in response to further questions.

So let’s get started.

*Changes effective 1st May 2011* – The only change that AaE introduced on this date was the mandatory use of a shipper’s statement for cats and dogs. This statement is to assist in ensuring that only cats and dogs that are fit for travel and are permitted by the airline operator are accepted for carriage. This statement is only required when the animal is a cat or dog.
There is *no impact on shippers of snakes or reptiles* and while this shippers statement does get attached to the AaE Reservations Confirmation email, it does not need to be completed by the shipper unless you are lodging a cat or dog.
All other acceptance requirements remain unchanged.
*
Making a reservation - *The number of pet containers allowed on an aircraft is limited and there are many flights particularly on the weekends or early in the morning when the service is not available, as not one of our freight terminals operates 24 X 7.

In addition it is a good idea to make a booking as AaE can then check the availability of certain flight combinations. Some flight connections are too short to safely ensure the transfer of the livestock shipment from one aircraft to another aircraft.

AaE have implemented a national booking IT system to support managing this livestock capacity nationally and this is the new " national" system. 

AaE strongly recommends that you make a booking with AaE to confirm both the availability of the Livestock service and whether there is space for your livestock shipment. 

Bookings can be made by calling AaE on 13 12 13 and selecting the Animal Reservations option or by emailing [email protected]

Following completion of a booking AaE will send you confirmation via email or mail with details of your booking, including a unique booking reference number.
*
Guidelines on cages *- Yes we agree - What is currently published on the AaE website is vague and not particularly helpful and the conflicting information that our terminal staff are providing is making this difficult for all. 

In light of the feedback and confusion, AaE are drafting a more specific guideline specifically about cage requirements for Reptiles and snakes. This guideline will hopefully satisfy many of the questions being raised in this thread
We are planning to complete this next week. When it is finished we will publish this on our website and let you know via this forum that we have done this . The updated guideline will also be provided to all AaE terminal staff.

The IATA Live Animal Regulations which are updated every year govern the carriage of livestock by air. They are not new regulations, but the existing standard that AaE needs to comply with. 

*Misinformation regarding the lodgement of livestock in CNS* – Nothing has changed, there was a misunderstanding in communciations It is not mandatory for shippers to lodge via a pet transportation company in Cairns or in any other port. You do not have to have any account with AaE to lodge an animal for air transport.

*AaE Front Counter Rates have increased. * Yes they have. The rates have not been increased for several years and have not taken into account any increases in the costs of providing air transportation services during those years. We have now taken those costs into account in increasing the rates.

Well I will finish for now. I hope these responses help clarify some concerns and issues. I know there are more and AaE are happy to response to further questions.

with thanks to those members who provided tips on creating this thread.

Kind regards

AaE_Asp.


[/FONT]


----------



## spongebob (May 6, 2011)

Thankyou for this clarification. Are your staff aware of all this? When I booked a flight recently I was sent the Pet Shipper Declaration in pdf with 'Lizard' written on it! The operator knew what I was sending yet made it clear this was mandatory to complete and the accompaning guidelines made this point also. While your post says this is not the case the process and paperwork says the opposite....seems somewhat confusing to me and open to misunderstanding


----------



## Ramsayi (May 6, 2011)

So no more "next flight" option available? 
What is the minimum size/weight charge now that prices have increased and what is the actual minimum size and weight?


----------



## AirCooled (May 6, 2011)

I spent over an hour phonecall on hold today with Brisbane Airport AAE.I gave up I got more info in 5 mins from someone who didn't even work for AAE and she even rung me back with follow-up info.When I when to AAE BrissyAirport I saw at least 6 AAE people, bored,that could answer phones.


----------



## snakehandler (May 6, 2011)

From my perspective I can honestly say I started one of the threads and have commented on several threads about this topic in the past few months and this has been due to the statements made to me by AaE staff over the phone and at the front counter. I tried for three months to get a consistent answer from AaE and only in the past week has this happened. The biggest problem we all have is consistency, there is none of it within AaE even now.....this needs to change to stop the ongoing problems. 

I also spent over 3hrs today attempting to get through on the national number and about the same yesterday, if there is a requirement to book animals onto flights then we need to be able to get onto someone!


----------



## Lozza (May 6, 2011)

snakehandler said:


> I also spent over 3hrs today attempting to get through on the national number and about the same yesterday, if there is a requirement to book animals onto flights then we need to be able to get onto someone!


 
I agree - I gave up calling the national number. I got a business card from my local depot (Coffs) and call them direct now. They are fantastic - very helpful and friendly, which seems to be a rarity when dealing with AAE.


----------



## wokka (May 6, 2011)

I always ring my local AAE office to book in cargo dead or alive. They dont always answer but they always ring back.I understand they have to prioritise their time. The call center on the other hand is a waste of time. If they do answer they often cant answer the question.I note also that the tracking system is not used for livestock so if your cargo gets lost be ready for a long and frustrating wait on the phone and then pray.


----------



## AaE_Asp (May 6, 2011)

spongebob said:


> Thankyou for this clarification. Are your staff aware of all this? When I booked a flight recently I was sent the Pet Shipper Declaration in pdf with 'Lizard' written on it! The operator knew what I was sending yet made it clear this was mandatory to complete and the accompaning guidelines made this point also. While your post says this is not the case the process and paperwork says the opposite....seems somewhat confusing to me and open to misunderstanding


 
Hi Sponge Bob 
The reason that we at AaE have decided to join this forum is in response to the many issues raised by members. Clearly we have some staff who are themselves are not sure of the lodgement requirements. The inconsistent provision of information to customers by our front counter staff is primary in AaE's concerns. We are committed to improving this situation but realistically it will take us a little while to do this.

cheers
AaE_Asp

Hi to all

*Lets talk about Livestock Reservations *- AaE have for a quite a while recognised that the airport to airport reservations process is somewhat problematic and in response to this we are in the process of creating a specialised animal reservations unit. 
If you are experiencing lengthy delays when attempting to book your snake and reptile shipments please email you reservation request to [email protected] during weekday business hours and we will respond to your request by email or call you back if you provide a contact number. In this instance please try not to leave your booking request until the last moment. 

This is the first alternate booking channel that we have put in place in preparation for a move to a specialised animal reservations unit.

We hope this is off assistance.
cheers

AaE_Asp


----------



## Laghairt (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for making the effort to try and set things straight.


----------



## pythonmum (May 6, 2011)

AaE_Asp - thank you so much for responding to these concerns. I shall try the email request system when I am ready to ship (if my buyer ever gets those permits sorted out!). AAE seems to be happy with my goosenecked cloth bag and shredded paper packing inside plastic box, inside plywood box, so I'll stick with that packaging for the forseeable future. I look forward to reading the fact sheet.


----------



## gozz (May 6, 2011)

aae phone lines are crap..... took over an hr to answer.....multiple times....but when they do pick up the service is good....
otherwise never had a problem.....


----------



## snakehandler (May 6, 2011)

I was not only trying the national line but the pet bookings line in Melbourne, front counter and the melbourne manager Darren.......took hours to get through!


----------



## spongebob (May 6, 2011)

AaE_Asp said:


> Hi Sponge Bob
> The reason that we at AaE have decided to join this forum is in response to the many issues raised by members. Clearly we have some staff who are themselves are not sure of the lodgement requirements. The inconsistent provision of information to customers by our front counter staff is primary in AaE's concerns. We are committed to improving this situation but realistically it will take us a little while to do this.
> 
> cheers
> AaE_Asp



I really appreciate your response. 

Is it not possible to issue a memo to all staff and posted on this forum explaining how AaE operates with regard to reptiles and amphibians?

Simple, effective, cost effective strategy?


----------



## FAY (May 6, 2011)

Thank you AAE for taking the time to come on here and set things straight. Some people have to travel a long way to the airport to send stock, be nothing worse than to arrive there and have things wrong.


----------



## AirCooled (May 7, 2011)

The ultimate bottom line is the welfare/safety of,sometimes very expensive, live animal/s.Senders and receivers on here probably aren't the most patient customers AAE has to deal with,but reality is that we are not dealing in XBox games and IPads!


----------



## snakehandler (May 7, 2011)

A concern that I have in Melbourne is how long it takes to get animals from the aircraft to the owner, I have waited almost 2 hrs since the move to the new building, AaE blame QANTAS, QANTAS blame AaE, animal welfare is the issue especially with animals such as reptiles.


----------



## wokka (May 7, 2011)

This is not unique to Melbourne. Flights get cancelled and delayed, ther are security scares, customs delays and the like and parcels go astray, so any animals should be packed for say a three day trip to allow for any unforseen delays. The good thing about most reptiles is that they can handle it !


----------



## snakehandler (May 7, 2011)

Wokka I am talking about flights that I have arrived on and my animals were flying with me.....accompanied animals, this means they have sat somewhere at Melbourne airport until someone finds them, I have heard them say over the radio that they missed them or didn't notice them and will try to remember on the next run! Given the box is 900x600x600mm it's hard to miss!


----------



## getarealdog (May 7, 2011)

Only gripe is being told "about 15minutes" & that turns into 45minutes. Now when receiving something I arrive at AAE an hour after the flight is due to land, been spot on for the last 2 pick-ups. Maybe a room should be available for the kids/grandkids to play those "i things" to past the time lol.


----------



## Ramsayi (May 7, 2011)

Ramsayi said:


> So no more "next flight" option available?
> What is the minimum size/weight charge now that prices have increased and what is the actual minimum size and weight?


 
Asking these questions again.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (May 7, 2011)

AaE
I am wondering if you could perhaps tell why Quarantine officers sometimes get involved with shipments of native reptiles within the domestic traffic of Australia?
For example last Tuesday at Perth airport a customer of ours had to wait hours to recieve his snakes because Quarantine had possesion of the package. I just found it surprising, as the shipment was from port Hedalnd to Perth. Just interested in the reasoning, that all.
I figured it may have been the D.E.C influence i.e. just checking if what has been declared to them matched what was really inside. This I would expect every now again and would understand. 

Thanks for getting aboard the forum by the way.


----------



## africancichlidau (May 8, 2011)

Thanks AAE


----------



## mje772003 (May 9, 2011)

Thanks to Fay and the other Mod's for organising AAE to have a voice here


----------



## viridis (May 9, 2011)

FAY said:


> Thank you AAE for taking the time to come on here and set things straight. Some people have to travel a long way to the airport to send stock, be nothing worse than to arrive there and have things wrong.



For the last 3 years I have had a 800km round trip to my closest AAE depo to freight any reptiles. I will go against the grain and say that AAE in Cairns is the best AAE depo I have ever freighted any stock out of. They are awesome and Michelle from that office goes out of her way to help.


----------



## Waynecam1 (May 9, 2011)

Aside from the fact that the local guys here at Rockhampton seem a little nervous about live snakes, I've never had a dilemma with AaE here always very helpful and strangely only tooooo happy to see you when you come to collect your snakes  But I look forward to getting clarification on the packaging issue too because the guys at the airport don't seem to know either!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (May 9, 2011)

Townsville AAE has always been great to deal with .
Very professional and helpfull service .
my 2 cents
cheers
Roger


----------



## Colin (May 9, 2011)

just wondering if we can go over the acceptable packaging for hatchling pythons please. before these new measures I freighted hatchlings in an escape proof calico bag gooseneck tied inside a sturdy plastic box with air holes and shredded paper. this plastic box was placed inside a hard cardboard Australia Post post/freight box (bought from Australia Post) and although it was cardboard reasonably sturdy.. 

so if I put the platic box with the snake inside another sturdy hard plastic box will this be considered sufficent? Freight usually has been $50 -$55 minimum in my experience which used to be for a kilo I think.. whats the new minimum charge and for what weight? what incriment in price and weight do they go after the minumum weight / cost?

when do you think there will be a detailed information sheet available for us that specifically deals with reptiles (and not cats and dogs) this is the standard for all AAE offices (in addition to what information is on the website at the moment) 

thanks for your help.


----------



## gillsy (May 9, 2011)

mje772003 said:


> Thanks to Fay and the other Mod's for organising AAE to have a voice here


 
It wasn't the mods....:lol: _thats correct.. full credit for organising AAE on the forum and the information updates goes to gillsy  well done and thank you mate.. Colin _

LOL Colin I wasn't going to make it that obvious but shucks! credit given when credit is due mate


----------



## AaE_Asp (May 9, 2011)

Ramsayi said:


> Asking these questions again.


 
Hi Ramsayi
Sorry if I didn't respond promptly to you, but while we at AaE are very happy to belong to the discussion board I can not check it 24 X 7. Just to manage expectations for all - I will review the discussion board on Mon / Wed and Fri and post responses on these days.

Now to your query
When I read the comment " so no more " Next Flight" option available" i was a little stumped about what you meant. AaE has a premium express service called "Next Flight" which is not generally available for livestock movements. However on reflection I thought maybe you mean " Will I not be able to just lodge for the next available flight without a booking ?" So I'm going to answer that question and then if I have gone off on the wrong tangent you can let me know and i can have another go at answering your question.

So " Will I not be able to just lodge for the next available flight without a booking ?" Sure you can. If space is available AaE will not have problem accepting your snake/reptile shipment. However there is no guarantee of carriage and if you lodge for a flight combination that we can't deliver on we might not be able to accept the shipment. The benefit of a booking is that AaE can check the service availability and capacity and advise you that your booking is valid. Also we then know what freight to expect and with animals that is helpful.

If that wasn't you question just let me know !

As to your second point regarding charges the charges you are requesting depend on what origin - destination pair ( or flight segment) that you wish to book to. Given that each shipment is unique. I am going to ask you to email your shipment details to [email protected] so that we can answer your question accurately . I am not keen to use this discussion board to discuss individual customer transactions and unfortunately I will not have the bandwidth to answer queries of this nature. it will be much more reliable to raise these questions via the new email address.

So apologies again for the late reply.

kind regards
AaE_Asp



PilbaraPythons said:


> AaE
> I am wondering if you could perhaps tell why Quarantine officers sometimes get involved with shipments of native reptiles within the domestic traffic of Australia?
> For example last Tuesday at Perth airport a customer of ours had to wait hours to recieve his snakes because Quarantine had possesion of the package. I just found it surprising, as the shipment was from port Hedalnd to Perth. Just interested in the reasoning, that all.
> I figured it may have been the D.E.C influence i.e. just checking if what has been declared to them matched what was really inside. This I would expect every now again and would understand.
> ...


 

Hi Pilbara Pythons

Thank you for this question, but I' m sorry AaE cannot respond on the activities of State Quarantine authorities. We work within the requirement of all the relevan authorities On the AaE website we publish the following regarding permits / Quarantine.
*
Do I Need a Permit ?
*It is the responsibility of the owner/shipper to make themselves aware of any state quarantine requirements that may restrict transportation of their pet into that state. As state laws and regulations are subject to change we strongly recommend that each time you are planning to travel with your pet that you check the current state rules to confirm if you are affected.
The Australian Quarantine and Inspection Service (AQIS) provide a Traveller’s Guide on Interstate Quarantine. Visit the AQIS website www.daff.gov.au/aqis/travel/within-australia/guide 

We reckon that this website link is a really useful tool so I have published this here for the benefit of forum members just in case you guys have not come across it before.

best wishes to all
AaE_Asp



viridis said:


> For the last 3 years I have had a 800km round trip to my closest AAE depo to freight any reptiles. I will go against the grain and say that AAE in Cairns is the best AAE depo I have ever freighted any stock out of. They are awesome and Michelle from that office goes out of her way to help.


 
Hi Viridis and also africancichidau ,Waynecam 1 & Jungle_Freak

Thank you for comments about when AaE does get it right. We are working to make this a National experience. I will forward your lovely ffedback to the relevant ports..
with thanks

AaE_Asp



Colin said:


> just wondering if we can go over the acceptable packaging for hatchling pythons please. before these new measures I freighted hatchlings in an escape proof calico bag gooseneck tied inside a sturdy plastic box with air holes and shredded paper. this plastic box was placed inside a hard cardboard Australia Post post/freight box (bought from Australia Post) and although it was cardboard reasonably sturdy..
> 
> so if I put the platic box with the snake inside another sturdy hard plastic box will this be considered sufficent? Freight usually has been $50 -$55 minimum in my experience which used to be for a kilo I think.. whats the new minimum charge and for what weight? what incriment in price and weight do they go after the minumum weight / cost?
> 
> ...



Hi Colin

We are working on the one pager ! but realistically looking to late Thursday / Friday this week. Even then it may not answer every question , but you know we will just keep working on it

cheers

AaE_Asp


----------



## spongebob (May 9, 2011)

AaE_Asp said:


> Hi Colin
> 
> We are working on the one pager ! but realistically looking to late Thursday / Friday this week. Even then it may not answer every question , but you know we will just keep working on it
> 
> ...



This would be most welcome. While I also concur with others that AaE does a good job overall and has some very helpful staff, there is a certain degree of anxiety to my visits to Mascot. While I've never been turned away and even got a compliment recently for how well I was packaging, there's always that degree of uncertaintly arising from lack of clarity.


----------



## moose (May 9, 2011)

I recently received a shipment from Nsw - QLd Country ( i wont say which town for futre security reasons) and i was told when i arrived that my live animals would be left at the front of the "terminal" , we are talking 6.30 at night where anybody was able to walk off with my shipment. I want the only person in this boat as there was another live reptile shipment on the same flight.

I am not blaming AAe for this at all as this is Qantas Flights and Terminals. But what happens if i arrive after the plane gets their and my shipment is not there?

Moose


----------



## Colin (May 10, 2011)

AaE_Asp said:


> Hi Colin
> 
> We are working on the one pager ! but realistically looking to late Thursday / Friday this week. Even then it may not answer every question , but you know we will just keep working on it
> 
> ...


 
thank you.. Im looking forward to and actually counting on you posting some details that can be printed off and used as a reference for lodging a reptile freight package at AAE. Is there a name and phone number we can give counter staff at AAE if we encounter any problems please? 



spongebob said:


> This would be most welcome. While I also concur with others that AaE does a good job overall and has some very helpful staff, there is a certain degree of anxiety to my visits to Mascot. While I've never been turned away and even got a compliment recently for how well I was packaging, there's always that degree of uncertaintly arising from lack of clarity.



I agree bob and thats exactly how I've been feeling since the introduction of these new (unclear) rules at May 1st. I have several animals due to be freighted very soon and Im nervous about the whole freighting situation. I have usually found the AAE Sydney desk staff very helpful and great to deal with but Im anxious about he whole situation at present.


----------



## pythonmum (May 10, 2011)

Well all, I have gotten quotes before and after May 1 (and seen the price rise) and am now using the petbookings email as suggested by AAE. I included the dimensions and weight in my request for booking just in case they needed it. I will let everyone know how the experience goes. I'm hoping to ship on Thursday, but I've had such a series of delays with permits on this animal that I would not be surprised to have more difficulties.

Update:
Wow - within 30 minutes of emailing the petbookings folks, I'd been contacted for more info and then gotten a call back with the booking for my snake. Great job AAE! Thanks!


----------



## mrs_davo (May 10, 2011)

Thanks Gillsy,
& thanks AAE for joining the forum to help clear up the rules.
AAE is very important to us folks shipping reptiles & I have heard that we are important to AAE as well, so I look forward to cotinue A good relationship. I can totally understand people traveling hours to ship a reptile only to be mucked around or turned away, SO we need to get this right.

Cheers
Ian.


----------



## Stevo2 (May 10, 2011)

Just checked out the Express Pets page on the AaE website and this bit, down the bottom, doesnt make sense - 



> Your pet must be lodged at the AaE Freight Terminal a minimum of 90 minutes prior to the scheduled flight departure.
> Pets may not be lodged before this acceptance window. This is to minimise the time that the pet is in the freight terminal where opportunities for hydration, exercise and toileting are limited or do not exist.


 
Appreciate that pets need to be dropped off 90min before the flight (as they always have been) to ensure they make their connections, but there is no mention of an acceptance window?? Can this please be fixed up?

I also think that in the "When to Travel" section there should be mention of the fact that front counters aren't open after Midday on Sundays, so Sundays are a crap day to try and send pets.


----------



## gillsy (May 11, 2011)

Stevo2 said:


> Just checked out the Express Pets page on the AaE website and this bit, down the bottom, doesnt make sense -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depends where you are, i've sent animals Sunday afternoon.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (May 11, 2011)

If there is one negative that is extremely annoying and bad for me, is the failure to notify the sender of major changes in pickup times. For example when I freight from Port Hedland to Perth on the alleged first morning flight, the standard pick up time from Perth AaE office is 11.30am. This is information given to us by AaE themselves and failing any dramas, is normally the case. However when something goes wrong out of AaE control causing delayed or cancelled flights, there is no possible way for the sender to know this without being told and therefore cannot relay this to any customers. This has on numerous occasions meant that I have had very grumpy customers who have taken time off work and some who have travelled at times long distances only to be told that they will have to wait for many many hours and in one case about 7.
I would gladly pay a much higher price to AaE to cover a phone call from them to let us know of changed situation in flight times as I have definitely lost customers over this.
When I brought this up with our local AaE franchise (Eagle Air lines). The attitude was extremely arrogant at best. Considering how few live animals ever leave Port Hedland each day, I wouldn’t have thought a phone call to me would have killed them. I was bluntly told by Eagle air lines that ” we don’t have to phone anybody so deal with it, why do you think you deserve special attention?”. This is the same office that have sent many past shipments from us away with absolutely no live animal stickers on them at all or failed to scan them meaning they were practically untraceable on the computer at the receiving depo.
What this has meant at the Perth end is that AaE staff has no information where the package is or even if it was sent at all. I have had many frustrated phone calls trying to tell AaE staff that they need to search their premises again as despite there being no scanning record of it, it is there somewhere and really exists. This has resulted on one occasion of multiple reptiles being killed because they were eventually found in a storage shed and were over heated.
Perth AaE staff to be very fair though have been nothing short of extremely helpful and sympathetic and cannot be blamed for the Port Hedland’s useless staff that doesn’t follow procedure. Furthermore staff officers I have had talks to from Perth have been just as annoyed as it makes their job at times almost impossible
These days, things have improved and I have got from AaE piles of consignments and stickers and do it all myself (which I am more than glad to do). Then I pray that they remember to scan it.
I realize that occasional mistakes can always still happen and I can live with that (not that there is much of a choice) if there remains a desire to improve but I really wish the communication of major delays was a start. That to me is important for business.


----------



## AaE_Asp (May 11, 2011)

moose said:


> I recently received a shipment from Nsw - QLd Country ( i wont say which town for futre security reasons) and i was told when i arrived that my live animals would be left at the front of the "terminal" , we are talking 6.30 at night where anybody was able to walk off with my shipment. I want the only person in this boat as there was another live reptile shipment on the same flight.
> 
> I am not blaming AAe for this at all as this is Qantas Flights and Terminals. But what happens if i arrive after the plane gets their and my shipment is not there?
> 
> Moose


 
Hi Moose, 
Because our Freight terminals are not 24 / 7 we are strongly recommending that customers make a booking with AaE before they lodge their livestock for air transport. 
When you make a booking with AaE we can check the service availability via our reservations system and advise if the port is open or not for Freight. If the service is not available we can't make a booking and thereby can avoid the scenario that you have described

With 70+ ports in the domestic air network it is difficult for front counter staff to advise you of the opening and closing hours of all these ports if you lodge without a booking, so our best approach is to check the port's service availability when we make a booking on your behalf.

That way if your livestock shipment does not arrive there will be someone who can assist in identifying where your shipment is.

I hope that response is of assistance

kind regards

AaE_Asp



moose said:


> I recently received a shipment from Nsw - QLd Country ( i wont say which town for futre security reasons) and i was told when i arrived that my live animals would be left at the front of the "terminal" , we are talking 6.30 at night where anybody was able to walk off with my shipment. I want the only person in this boat as there was another live reptile shipment on the same flight.
> 
> I am not blaming AAe for this at all as this is Qantas Flights and Terminals. But what happens if i arrive after the plane gets their and my shipment is not there?
> 
> Moose


 
Hi Moose, 
Because our Freight terminals are not 24 / 7 we are strongly recommending that customers make a booking with AaE before they lodge their livestock for air transport. 
When you make a booking with AaE we can check the service availability via our reservations system and advise if the port is open or not for Freight. If the service is not available we can't make a booking and thereby can avoid the scenario that you have described

With 70+ ports in the domestic air network it is difficult for front counter staff to advise you of the opening and closing hours of all these ports if you lodge without a booking, so our best approach is to check the port's service availability when we make a booking on your behalf.

That way if your livestock shipment does not arrive there will be someone who can assist in identifying where your shipment is.

I hope that response is of assistance

kind regards

AaE_Asp



Stevo2 said:


> Just checked out the Express Pets page on the AaE website and this bit, down the bottom, doesnt make sense -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Stevo2 

Comment 1 - Acceptance Window - Yes it is a bit confusing - we are aware of this and yes we plan to fix this when we schedule a release of changes to the website. This has not yet been scheduled, but we will get there.

Comment 2 - Regarding opening hours - The best way to address this issue is to make a booking with AaE . When you make a booking with AaE we check the service availability of your request and the capacity , if the port is not open we can tell you then. 

best wishes

AaE_Asp


----------



## Waterrat (May 11, 2011)

Thank you kindly AaE, Cairns depot is running like a well-oiled machine now. I sent off two separate parcels today ....... and I believe in magic. 

Michael


----------



## spongebob (May 11, 2011)

AaE_Asp said:


> Hi Moose,
> Because our Freight terminals are not 24 / 7 we are strongly recommending that customers make a booking with AaE before they lodge their livestock for air transport.
> When you make a booking with AaE we can check the service availability via our reservations system and advise if the port is open or not for Freight. If the service is not available we can't make a booking and thereby can avoid the scenario that you have described
> 
> ...



I also had this experience recently when the package could not be picked up by the person I sent it to as the depot was closed. I've tended to avoid making a booking as this has only complicated things especially the misinformation regarding the shipping declaration. However I'll now try to do this. One major problem is the limited hours of operation. Generally I send at weekends as I work during the week and once I've arranged things (and got an export licence etc) it's too late to get a booking.


----------



## cement (May 11, 2011)

I have found that by actually ringing the AAE port and not the 1300 (or whatever generic number ) I get the best info on times and what flights actually take livestock.

After turning up at Newy airport AFTER I HAD ALREADY BOOKED WITH THE MAIN OFFICE, I was told that the flight I was booked on didn't take livestock... So there were delays and communications with the receiver of the animal but it got sorted and now I only ring the AAE port at Newy as they seem to know what is going on.


----------



## Stevo2 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the response to my points *thumbs up* 

AaE is still worlds in front of VirginBlue/Patricks... 

My issues have all been parrot related, not reptile - never had a problem moving my frillies with AaE. Some of the issues I've struck with freighting my birds have been that birds are classified differently again.. They're not pets (even though they are), they're sometimes not animals (though I'm pretty sure they are... ) and they sort of slip through the cracks and cause difficulties in interpreting the rules.


----------



## shellfisch (May 12, 2011)

cement said:


> I have found that by actually ringing the AAE port and not the 1300 (or whatever generic number ) I get the best info on times and what flights actually take livestock.



I can never get through on the direct number/s for the Brisbane depot (they don't answer)
When I phone the the 13 number, no problems, and whoever I talk to is always super helpful


----------



## pythonmum (May 12, 2011)

Had a great experience this time with shipping. The petbookings email worked brilliantly and I got everything sorted within a half hour. When I got to the airport and they weighed my box, it turned out that I was charged LESS than I had been quoted (saved $6!). My snake went on the correct flight, recipient was happy and everything was good.

For readers who do not regularly ship or receive reptiles, they seemed very happy with this packaging:


----------



## cement (May 12, 2011)

cement said:


> I have found that by actually ringing the AAE port and not the 1300 (or whatever generic number ) I get the best info on times and what flights actually take livestock.
> 
> After turning up at Newy airport AFTER I HAD ALREADY BOOKED WITH THE MAIN OFFICE, I was told that the flight I was booked on didn't take livestock... So there were delays and communications with the receiver of the animal but it got sorted and now I only ring the AAE port at Newy as they seem to know what is going on.


 
As a footnote to this , I shipped one today at Newy and could not have had better service. Thanks Jen, behind the desk, it was a pleasure doing business with you. (oops, does that sound a bit wrong!) Lol cheers!


----------



## moose (May 12, 2011)

AaE_Asp said:


> Hi Moose,
> Because our Freight terminals are not 24 / 7 we are strongly recommending that customers make a booking with AaE before they lodge their livestock for air transport.
> When you make a booking with AaE we can check the service availability via our reservations system and advise if the port is open or not for Freight. If the service is not available we can't make a booking and thereby can avoid the scenario that you have described
> 
> ...



AeE_Asp , i was more referring to the security of parcels at the pick up point as there was no one to ask me for identification.

Moose


----------



## PilbaraPythons (May 12, 2011)

As much as that plywood box is a first class effort, having no additional styrofoam box to insulate reptiles from over heating in the summer months would be taking a big risk. Obviously where we live, it is critical.


----------



## pythonmum (May 12, 2011)

The plywood seems to be required, so had to go with that. Given that it's winter and a flight from Sydney to Melbourne with a snake that's been fasting, paper insulation and plastic is sufficient. If I was in your part of Australia, it would be a whole different set of challenges!


----------



## AaE_Asp (May 13, 2011)

Hi to all
Although we have been working on this activity AaE has not yet published Guidelines for Reptile & Snake Lodgement. I had been hoping that we would get it published by today as noted in one of the posts above but unfortunately we aren’t quite there yet. So rather than completely disappoint (Sorry Colin) I thought I would provide an outline of the topic that we are planning to cover.

*Non-Venomous Snakes and Lizards.*
 · *Snakes and Lizards under 60cm (24 inches*) 
 · *Larger Snakes and Lizards (longer than 60cm*) 
 · *Lizards over 120cms (48 inches)*
*Venomous Snakes and Lizards.* 
*General conditions of acceptance* 

In developing the content we are taking note of the many posts in this discussion forum.

A couple of questions - I am interested does any one want information on crocodiles? Would that be helpful ? Is there some other topic that you would like to see covered ? Happy for posts.

As a general comment in developing our guidelines we note that IATA neither endorses nor approves any specific packaging solution for any Livestock. Their requirement is that the container satisfies the Live Animal Regulations (LAR). AaE will take the same approach.

We will keep you posted on our progress.

Best wishes
AaE_Asp


----------



## gillsy (May 14, 2011)

Hi AAE, Crocs aren't something that we trade regularly don't hold up things because of crocs. Currently only NT, Vic and SA are allowed to trade in Crocs. 

Thanks


----------



## snakehandler (May 14, 2011)

AaE_Asp,

A consistent problem that I have with the system is very frustrating, due to the nature of what I do we travel with the reptiles as accompanied freight, consistently as we go through Brisbane, allowing on average 90 minutes between flights the reptiles are left behind. Today is a perfect example, I lodged them in Rockhampton as accompanied animals, nearly a two hour stop in Brisbane, arrive in Melbourne and go to AaE. They tell me there are NO animals on the flight I came on....phone calls made, an hour later....they have located them in Brisbane, they will be on a flight that arrives at 7:20......thats 4 hours after they should have arrived......they have been left for 4 hours somewhere in Brisbane....AaE blame QANTAS, QANTAS blame AaE. AaE shift manager Melbourne blames AaE Brisbane and tells me "it happens". Now instead of getting home at 5:30pm.....I wont get home till 9:30......THANKS AaE....just what I needed after getting up at 4am this morning!


----------



## yommy (May 22, 2011)

AaE_Asp said:


> Hi to all
> Although we have been working on this activity AaE has not yet published Guidelines for Reptile & Snake Lodgement. I had been hoping that we would get it published by today as noted in one of the posts above but unfortunately we aren’t quite there yet. So rather than completely disappoint (Sorry Colin) I thought I would provide an outline of the topic that we are planning to cover.
> 
> *Non-Venomous Snakes and Lizards.*
> ...


 
Has anything been done for the above information?

For someone who doesn't frieght very much at all, I got on the AAE website to try and get information on pricing etc and find it a very hard site to use for a reptile person.
Move over Cats and Dog reptiles are the pets of the future  There should be a reptile specific section and if there is i apologise but i can find it.
Does anyone have the Brisbane depot number so i can call them directly? cheers in advance


----------



## Colin (Jun 3, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience freighting reptiles from Sydney to Darwin with AAE? I've only ever freighted to QLD, VIC, SA and rural NSW using AAE.

Since the price rise regular reptile freight (under a kilo) to QLD & VIC has cost me $75 each (from the past cost $50-$55)

I enquired by email yesterday about the cost to freight live reptiles in a box approx 12 inches x 8 inches x 8 inches and under a kilo in weight from Sydney to Darwin.

this was the reply


> Hi Colin, As an estimated price it will be $121 Regards, Mick
> AaE Pet Bookings



$121 can this be correct?


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 3, 2011)

Col , Thats what i was quoted yesterday but its wrong, in that quote there is extra fee for insurance ??
Tell them you dont need insurance , then the price will be $75 .

Roger


----------



## Colin (Jun 3, 2011)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Col , Thats what i was quoted yesterday but its wrong, in that quote there is extra fee for insurance ??
> Tell them you dont need insurance , then the price will be $75 .
> 
> Roger



thanks for that roger.. will do.. thats more like it


----------



## spongebob (Jun 3, 2011)

AaE_Asp said:


> Hi to all
> Although we have been working on this activity AaE has not yet published Guidelines for Reptile & Snake Lodgement. I had been hoping that we would get it published by today as noted in one of the posts above but unfortunately we aren’t quite there yet.
> 
> We will keep you posted on our progress.
> ...



Any news on the guidelines?


----------



## Raptors_Reptiles (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi Col,
I sent one to Mackay on Wednesday (via Brisbane) that was approximately 14 inches x 9 x 5 ( a 7L sistema) and it cost $65 (previously $51).

I used the online booking system. It went very smoothly and Mick was very helpful with info and fast email and telephone responses.

I also had no dramas at the airport...although it was 0445 and the guy had no idea about any changes and looked like he had been at work for about 24hrs .

Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## Jeannine (Jun 3, 2011)

*hello and welcome

personally i've had NO problems with delivery by AAE, in fact the guys here at Broken Hill are so nice and friendly that i dont sign the paperwork till i have checked the lizards have arrived safe and sound, the main reason i do this in front of the couriers is if an animal arrives here dead or injured then REX cant try to blame AAE, ive already had them try to pass the buck when i noticed the baggage handlers 'throw' a box onto the trolley and realised when it was bought to the luggage collection area that it was MY delivery which contained a very small fragile gecko luckily no damage had been done now i watch them like a hawk while they unload the cargo

ok now i do have a question (quickly read the other pages) around July i am having a gecko sent from Melb - Broken Hill, the sender has worked out a quote of around $70 yet im reading prices are rising? it will naturally be the minimum size,weight etc so how do we find out the new price? also with all the new changes going on how 'we' find out the new book in times etc? he is a very busy student and i would like to assist him with the updated info so he doesnt have to worry to much about it and we both know whats going on, also how will this package travel? Melb -Syd -Broken Hill or Melb-Adelaide-Broken Hill, these are our only two options here

also these small gecko's/lizards are usually put into a small chinese take away container which is then packed into a larger click clack with paper screwed up around it for protection will this still be a suitable container for shipping or is there a new rule of packaging?

thanks 
*


----------



## Colin (Jun 3, 2011)

happyraptor said:


> Hi Col,
> I sent one to Mackay on Wednesday (via Brisbane) that was approximately 14 inches x 9 x 5 ( a 7L sistema) and it cost $65 (previously $51).
> 
> I used the online booking system. It went very smoothly and Mick was very helpful with info and fast email and telephone responses.
> ...



Hi dave, well thats weird. both of us are in Sydney and when I freighted last, two to brisbane and one to melbourne they slugged me $75 each box!!! and they were smaller dimensions than yours and under a kilo in weight each box. I booked mine through through the online system (by email) and mick phoned me also and was helpful. But why isnt there some standard pricing guidelines when I got charged $75 AT the Mascot AAE office desk and you got charged $65 for ex Sydney to QLD? Both packages under a kilo and mine had smaller dimensions. 

*How can this be AAE representative member?* what are the prices in relation to weight and sizes please? Why isnt there some written guidelines on the site (or is there?) covering this so we dont get charged different prices for the same size/weight to the same state destination from the same AAE office? I think its a fair question as I freight quite a few reptiles using AAE and have been a customer of AAE for years. Thanks.


----------



## dickyknee (Jun 3, 2011)

I have always shipped in 7L sistemas , I normally get charged $51.00 to brissy ... the last one I sent to brissy , same size and weight as normal was $34.00 and that was only about 3-4 weeks ago ... No idea why but I have been charged around $30 a few times in the past too.


----------



## Colin (Jun 3, 2011)

geez $34 :shock: and I got slugged $75 x two to Brisbane and $75 x one to Melbourne about two weeks ago ($225 for three boxes all under a kilo) its getting worse and worse.. maybe they charged me extra to subsidise your freight dicky :lol:


----------



## dickyknee (Jun 3, 2011)

Colin said:


> geez $34 :shock: and I got slugged $75 x two to Brisbane and $75 x one to Melbourne about two weeks ago ($225 for three boxes all under a kilo) its getting worse and worse.. maybe they charged me extra to subsidise your freight dicky :lol:


 
I don't mind one bit  _thanks mate haha - Colin_
No idea why that was the price , but I do know it was the same bloke who charge me that price on the few times it happened.


----------



## beeman (Jun 3, 2011)

There is nothing uniform at ALL about what and how they charge, when you ring up and book it in they quote on the size and weights given at the time of the book in and when you turn up to send the package they charge quite a bit MORE than the original quote!!!! (nearly double in some cases)
There is something very wrong in their system!!!


----------



## FAY (Jun 3, 2011)

No different than other BIG companies. There always is this lack of communication.
They are owned by Australia Post and they can get their charges right.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jun 3, 2011)

col, sounds like you are almost better off taking a holiday and take them as carry on.


----------



## Colin (Jun 3, 2011)

Ozzie Python said:


> col, sounds like you are almost better off taking a holiday and take them as carry on.


 
true.. especially when you can travel on those cheap airfares.. It might be cheaper to fly yourself than a hatchie..


----------



## dickyknee (Jun 3, 2011)

Getting to the point where it might not be worth the trouble and costs to freight , especially with the lower prices of some reptiles.. 

Permits $30.00 
Freight up to $75.00
Packing boxes $10-$20.00 
Fuel $20.00 
3 hour round trip ( for me any way )


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 3, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> Getting to the point where it might not be worth the trouble and costs to freight , especially with the lower prices of some reptiles..
> 
> Permits $30.00
> Freight up to $75.00
> ...



Add another $24 worth of tolls to that for Sydneysider's


----------



## zulu (Jun 3, 2011)

CodeRed said:


> Add another $24 worth of tolls to that for Sydneysider's


 
You need an account at AAE like the collectives and commercial sellers in NSW,dont pay to be too small.


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 3, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> Getting to the point where it might not be worth the trouble and costs to freight , especially with the lower prices of some reptiles..
> 
> Permits $30.00
> Freight up to $75.00
> ...



At last! Some advantages in living in a provincial town in Qld.

Permits $00.00 
Freight up to $15.00 (paying on account)
Packing boxes $10-$14
Fuel $3.00
Tolls $0.00
20 minutes round trip

I should be laughing.


----------



## Colin (Jun 3, 2011)

I resent to AAE


> Hi Michael.
> That price seems excessive and I’ve asked a few friends who freight a bit and they say that $121 price (Sydney to Darwin) includes insurance. I don’t usually pay insurance when I freight reptiles and apparently my friends tell me the correct price (no insurance) is $75
> Can you look at this again please? Thanks.
> Regards
> Colin



this is what I received back



> Hi Colin, The dimensions you have provided me with it works out to an estimated price of $121. I hope this is of some help to you.
> Regards,
> Mick



Which has to be excesive in my opinion for a small box weighing less than a kilo roughly 30cm x 20cm x 20cm 

Mick just phoned me about it and has been helpful. Apparently there's two charge rates they use, either the cubic dimensions or by weight - whatever costs the most is what we get charged. So if I drop the size down to 20 cm x 15cm x 15cm and its under a kilo the price Sydney to Darwin is now *$65*. I didn't know it was so expensive to freight a few cm's of plastic and shredded paper from Sydney to Darwin :lol:

I was also informed that the two boxes I freighted to Brisbane recently should have been taken as one cubic dimension (two box sizes together) and from the dimensions I gave should have cost me $82 in total to go to Brisbane for both boxes and not the $150 I was charged at Sydney AAE for two seperate cubic boxes! thats a difference of $68 for exactly the same freight :shock:

Food for thought, and something I feel we need to get the AAE representative on here to look into and get us some cubic tables Vs weight tables so we can reduce our freight charges. She's away for 10 days but says she will contact me when she's back and I would very much like to discuss these issues.


----------



## No-two (Jun 3, 2011)

While you're all enjoying the great service of offices around Australia, perhaps its the cold wheather but, the attitude of several people in the Melbourne office is poor at best. They're slow and extremley rude. I think I've had pleasent encounters from one staff member who I always try to 'get', the rest are terrible. 

I've also had packages 'thrown' (for lack of a better word) up onto the counter with force that would have to have had animals worth more than the staff members would make in a month, just becasue they're having a **** day (which is seems to be always) they shouldn't treat a package with live animals in it, regardless of the value, like that. 

Again, some staff in Melbourne and Sydeny have tried to refuse sending my animals stating the packaing was incorrect, yet I've sent pacakges the same way for years and not had problems. Some consistency would be wonderful.


----------



## FAY (Jun 3, 2011)

I was at AAE yesterday to pick up some critters and have had a few trips there lately.
I can honestly say I have not yet come across any one rude at Sydney Airport. They have all been very lovely and helpful.


----------



## No-two (Jun 3, 2011)

FAY said:


> I was at AAE yesterday to pick up some critters and have had a few trips there lately.
> I can honestly say I have not yet come across any one rude at Sydney Airport. They have all been very lovely and helpful.



Neither have I, the only problem I've had at Sydney was the packaging. They're much nicer in Sydney than Melbourne.


----------



## Colin (Jun 3, 2011)

No-two said:


> They're much nicer in Sydney than Melbourne.



of course we are.. I can't dispute this fact


----------



## FAY (Jun 3, 2011)

Melbournites have a lot to grizzle about...........


----------



## Kyro (Jun 3, 2011)

Had to laugh at the last guy that served me at AAE, he was still in shock because the day before someone had come in to pick up a reptile parcel & when he casually enquired what was inside the box he was told it was an adult tiger snake:lol: Poor bugger was genuinely horrifed & told me he nearly dropped the box & crapped himself. Apparently the box had no warning labels about the danger inside:shock:


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 10, 2011)

Was supposed to be getting some monitors today the seller turned up to AaE in Brisbane and they told him they were not sending any animals in the foreseeable future. 
Does anyone know about this in more detail?


----------



## shellfisch (Jun 10, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Was supposed to be getting some monitors today the seller turned up to AaE in Brisbane and they told him they were not sending any animals in the foreseeable future.


 
We sent some pythons from AAE Brisbane last Saturday, so if things have changed, it was quick :?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 10, 2011)

> We sent some pythons from AAE Brisbane last Saturday, so if things have changed, it was quick :?



It was mentioned that it had happened within the week but I got the feeling more of the early end of the week.
Even if they have changed it would have been courteous to have notified the sender that the animals they had booked in would not be able to be sent.


----------



## shellfisch (Jun 10, 2011)

That will be inconvenient, if correct...


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 10, 2011)

That seems very odd, did they offer any explanation as to why they're not accepting animals on the day and in a foreseen future?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 10, 2011)

I got this information from the sender and thus going through a middle man it may be slightly off but the explanation he told me was that an incident had occurred with a pig some time during the week and that had caused them to refuse freighting of animals for the time being and that animals they would freight would be slowly added back to an ok list. (This is the impression I got but not totally exactly what was said.)

I would of course much prefer AaE or someone with more knowledge than me to confirm the situation.


----------



## yommy (Jun 10, 2011)

Brisbane AAE is still sending animals i am sending a consignment to Townsville Saturday. The only inconsistency I've found with the process is the quoting I rang the 131213 number gave details then got sent the form you need to bring. I rang this week and was told i didn't need that form and to just bring them out this weekend. This time with the 131213 number i spoke directly to the bloke that's working Saturday. There should be a set procedure across the board with reptiles like cats and dogs. 
Has the reptile guideline been done yet?? I can't seem to find them anywhere.
I'll see how smoothly it goes this time without the confirmation e-mail. I'll keep you updated


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok yes please do keep me updated.


----------



## byron_moses (Jun 10, 2011)

well a good start will be to sack everyone in the lismore office as they are rude and if they dont feel like it they wont take an animal. i once tried to book an animal in with them and they said they wouldnt do it even though they werent closing for 2 hours i rang the main office and they said they had to accept it. anyway they still refused and it came to the point where aae had to call him to force him to take the animal. yep great service up here he was to busy talking to his mates rather than working.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok I have got a little more information. Apparently this is not something to do with AaE but with someone else they deal with which is the only flight AaE can use to Newcastle who has recently refused to take all reptiles.


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 14, 2011)

is there another number to ring besides the 131213 #? I have been waiting on hold for over an hour now! I am so close to hanging up!
I just need a quote!


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 14, 2011)

byron_moses said:


> well a good start will be to sack everyone in the lismore office as they are rude and if they dont feel like it they wont take an animal. i once tried to book an animal in with them and they said they wouldnt do it even though they werent closing for 2 hours i rang the main office and they said they had to accept it. anyway they still refused and it came to the point where aae had to call him to force him to take the animal. yep great service up here he was to busy talking to his mates rather than working.



I had two relatively minor problems with a local AaE staff in the past. One was, I couldn't bet through by the phone on Saturday, so I drove to the airport and asked the AaE staff member why they don't answer the phone. He replied "we don't take phone calls on Saturdays". Easy fix! On Monday I emailed their head office in Melbourne, gave them the guy's name along with my complaint and ..... guess what - they have been answering the phone on Saturdays ever since.
The other problem I mentioned somewhere here before.
My advice - If you're not happy with their staff's attitude, get off your cloaca and do something about it.


----------



## snakehandler (Jun 14, 2011)

Well now that they have posted this on the AaE website:
*How do we pack Reptiles?*
Snakes under 60cm must be bagged, goose necked and in a hard plastic box. A snake over 60cm and any lizards must be bagged, goose necked and in a wooden box. 

Perhaps now people will package them correctly.......when I last picked animals up from AaE in Melbourne they were telling me that a guy had a snake delivered in a light plastic box, which fell from the trailer and was run over, the snake was DEAD. AaE policy is that the animal is NOT covered under any insurance, they will not pay for the dead animal. The biggest problem was that the snake and box weighed less than 1kg so it blew off the trailer in high winds, it wasnt bounced off! Not even a wooden box would have protect it!


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 14, 2011)

It strikes me that no thermal insulation is mentioned. I often watch live cargo being unloaded, sitting on tarmac on the trolley for ages in blazing tropical sun.
On the other hand, I guess it's the sender's responsibility to ensure the reptile doesn't get cooked. However, if I rock up with a snake packed in a bag and that just inside a plastic box, I think the AaE staff would take hell of a risk accepting such parcel.


----------



## snakehandler (Jun 14, 2011)

They only mention the outer packaging.....if I was freighting reptiles then I would ensure that they had a foam box on the inside as some degree of protection from the elements!......also they have a policy that all animals must be under shelter as soon as possible!


----------



## Mister_Snakes (Jun 14, 2011)

snakehandler said:


> Well now that they have posted this on the AaE website:
> *How do we pack Reptiles?*
> Snakes under 60cm must be bagged, goose necked and in a hard plastic box. A snake over 60cm and any lizards must be bagged, goose necked and in a wooden box.


I thought that it has said that on their website for a long time, that's how I've been doing it and have never had a problem yet. Although I have never received a reptile that complied with the above description.


----------



## wokka (Jun 14, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> It strikes me that no thermal insulation is mentioned. I often watch live cargo being unloaded, sitting on tarmac on the trolley for ages in blazing tropical sun.
> On the other hand, I guess it's the sender's responsibility to ensure the reptile doesn't get cooked. However, if I rock up with a snake packed in a bag and that just inside a plastic box, I think the AaE staff would take hell of a risk accepting such parcel.


You cant have it both ways. The consignor needs to take some responsibility otherwise freight charges will go through the roof. AAE is a freight company not an animal care company!


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 14, 2011)

Wokka, responsibility must be on both sides. If they accept a Death adder in a brown paper bag (labelled as such) over the front counter - it's their responsibility from that moment onwards.


----------



## wokka (Jun 14, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Wokka, responsibility must be on both sides. If they accept a Death adder in a brown paper bag over the front counter - it's they responsibility from that moment onwards.


So are you suggesting AAE should employ reptile experts to inspect and identify each consignment. How much do you think that would cost?Better start looking for an alternative freight company!


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 14, 2011)

No mate, you've missed the point. They take our money, they have to share responsibility. Not advising customers to ensure their reptiles should to properly insulated is lack of responsibility in my books.


----------



## snakehandler (Jun 14, 2011)

We discussed this last week with AaE, while they take the animal, and it is correctly packaged according to AaE requests then they take no responsibilty for the condition of the animal, if the package only meets the requirements of the IATA regulations then they also take no further responsibilty for the animal, however if it is not packaged by the minimum standard as is still accepted then AaE are fully responsible!

IATA regualtions do not stipulate a box material as such, they make reference in their examples of a fibre board material and that plastic boxes are acceptable, it also states that the package must be able to support the weight of other packages placed on top.....no weights given!


----------



## wokka (Jun 14, 2011)

The general principle of business is that reward is comensurate with risk. If AAE is expected to take on the risk then they will reflect that in their charges. Most freight companies offer insurance for an extra fee but unfortunately with low value cargo, as reptiles generally are, the fee would exceed value of the cargo. A lot of the discussion in this thread relates to keeping AAE charges reasonable. To do that we must minimise the financial cost and risk to AAE.


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 14, 2011)

AAE will not insure your reptiles anyway, so why should they worry about this? If you pack poorly and the animal dies, they accept no risk. I have enquired about insurance and it is not available. The sender has to make sure that the animal is sent in appropriately insulated packaging for the season and the trip. Otherwise the animal may arrive cooked or frozen and the receiver will be most unhappy.


----------



## spongebob (Jun 14, 2011)

What happened to the AAE bloke? He hasn't posted on this thread for ages. Seems to me we are back in the dark trying to work out how the system operates...all I want are some clear unambigous guidelines...

Did we scare him away?

B


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 14, 2011)

spongebob said:


> What happened to the AAE bloke? He hasn't posted on this thread for ages. Seems to me we are back in the dark trying to work out how the system operates...all I want are some clear unambigous guidelines...
> 
> Did we scare him away?
> 
> B



A bloke? I think it was a lady, the CEO or MD of AeE.
Have a another stubby mate.


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jun 14, 2011)

his point remains valid though  as i live in west nsw aae freight is my friend if i dont want 20hr drives
i would like to see the end of this matter 
also my experiences with aae here is fantastic the blokes at Parkes Airstrip are top blokes
it was windy cold raining and about 4c they made me a coffie, let me sit in their office and watch tv till
the late flight arrived  they wanted to see the snake i got it, i even sent one of them to kel and
julie for an MD now hes an addict like me


----------



## byron_moses (Jun 15, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> I had two relatively minor problems with a local AaE staff in the past. One was, I couldn't bet through by the phone on Saturday, so I drove to the airport and asked the AaE staff member why they don't answer the phone. He replied "we don't take phone calls on Saturdays". Easy fix! On Monday I emailed their head office in Melbourne, gave them the guy's name along with my complaint and ..... guess what - they have been answering the phone on Saturdays ever since.
> The other problem I mentioned somewhere here before.
> My advice - If you're not happy with their staff's attitude, get off your cloaca and do something about it.



yeah mate i did and nothing was done


----------



## lynfrog (Jun 15, 2011)

Like many reptile keepers in rural areas, i have had to use freight for animals in and out a lot.
AAE locally are helpful and cooperative. I have had a hatchie snake unexpectedly needed to overnight in Sydney, and the staff member called, let me know and had put the animal in the office where temps were more moderate- it was a freezing winters night in Sydney.
I am pleased to hear there will be a concerted effort to bring more standardised handling into the AAE organisation, which will take time. There are no businesses or organisations that are perfect. I had one local delivery person in Sydney refuse to deliver the parcel to the door of the recipient- snake phobia. They were called and had to go to the local depot to pick it up. I guess he thought it might get him through several layers! 

I am very grateful that the service exists and works so well.


----------



## spongebob (Jun 15, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> A bloke? I think it was a lady, the CEO or MD of AeE.
> Have a another stubby mate.



Not a lady amongst them

Australian Air Express - Meet Our Executive


----------



## snakehandler (Jun 15, 2011)

The AaE staff member is a part of the sales team, attempting to make an easier and more consistent system for us to work with......she is a very capable woman who will get things done....like anything this large, we need to be patient and await for the system to change...which it will!


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 15, 2011)

spongebob said:


> Not a lady amongst them
> 
> Australian Air Express - Meet Our Executive



Shame, isn't it! Maybe that's why the company is not running smoothly .... a boy's club?


----------



## yommy (Jun 16, 2011)

rang the 131213 number. one time went to someone obviously not in brisbane and had to go through full procedure with confirmation paper work etc following week rang same 131213 number got a bloke from brisbane AAE who said just to rock up on the day, he was working and i didn't require any confirmation paperwork as they were reptiles not cats or dogs. Both times pythons where sent and arrived safely - so what is the 'right' procedure obviously AAE aren't sure of it like the rest of us. Rang yesterday for a flight this weekend and back to confirmation paperwork again. 
National standards please...........


----------



## -Katana- (Jun 16, 2011)

Tried to ring the local AaE office using the number from the local phone book.....They've printed the wrong number in the phone book!

On the AaE website doesn't even show that my town even has an office.


----------



## yommy (Jun 16, 2011)

Akwendi said:


> Tried to ring the local AaE office using the number from the local phone book.....They've printed the wrong number in the phone book!
> 
> On the AaE website doesn't even show that my town even has an office.


 
i got the brisbane number when i had to do full booking process as i am sending a darwin to SA and need to confirm flight is still on with this ash cloud. its at work, i'll get it tomorrow and PM you.


----------



## Colin (Jun 17, 2011)

when I posted on the 3-June the AeE member contacted me as said she was just leaving for about 10 plus days work overseas (I think) and when she's back in the office will address any questions in the thread. 

I think it's great she's taking the time to communicate with us and I'm sure she will be back soon. Also michael in the melbourne office has been very helpful whenever I've applied for a booking by email and calls me to make sure everything is sorted ok. There's some very helpful people from AAE prepared to help and look after us and sort out any problems so the system runs smoothly.

I usually book via email and supply the info they need and get a confirmation booking back via email and usually a call from michael as well.. Its pretty good service I think.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Jun 17, 2011)

spongebob said:


> Not a lady amongst them
> 
> Australian Air Express - Meet Our Executive


He does'nt have stubbies.....He has Watneys Red Barrel


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Jun 17, 2011)

I know that Emerald is only a small airport compared to capital cities etc, & is Quantas Link but there is normally 4 or 5 flights to & from Brisbane every day.
We have never had any problems at all this end & find the staff very understanding & helpfull.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Renenet (Sep 18, 2011)

Does anyone know if AAE every published their guidelines for sending reptiles?


----------



## richardsc (Feb 18, 2012)

ive never had an issue with them,i normally just rock up to send stuff,try and get there before lunch time,they have always been helpful to,one time someone sent me a western bluey a day earlier than we discussed,then let me know after sending it,i had to work till late,joys of being a chef so i rang melb aae,got straight through,explained my predicament,because i couldnt get there till well after they closed they organised it with security for me to pick up well after hours,which i thought was great

remember they are a busy company,they dont just freight a few reptiles,most busy companys have times where you get put on hold when ringing,an email addy was mentioned for bookings ect to,so if on hold try that option


----------



## Renenet (Feb 18, 2012)

Use the email address. When I arranged to fly my python to Cairns from Melbourne, I couldn't get through on the phone. I got a quick response by email.


----------

